# New showerscreen and steam wand



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Now I am settling down with my Gaggia TS but I would like to change a couple of things. My first priority is the showerscreen, or rather the removal so that I can replace the grouphead seal since I think its quite tired. The current showerscreen is plastic and I cannot remove the screw (see burring in photograph). Where can I get a replacement? (When I do eventually remove it I want to replace immediately - no coffee downtime







)

The second item to change is the steam wand since it is one of those paranello wands. The wand can rotate 360 degrees. What can I replace it with? Wholelattelove has the model with a much better wand but I don't know if this is available in this country.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

1. Have you contacted Wholelattelove to see if the wand is available?

2. Is there the possibility the wand might upgraded to the Rancilio?

Showerscreen looks quite clean from your photo.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

sandykt said:


> 1. Have you contacted Wholelattelove to see if the wand is available?
> 
> 2. Is there the possibility the wand might upgraded to the Rancilio?
> 
> Showerscreen looks quite clean from your photo.


No, I've not contacted them yet since I thought the P&P might be a bit too high. But perhaps they may tell me which one it is?

I spoke to Happy Donkey and they say the Rancilio wand is not suitable.

The showerscreen is okay (unconventional?) but the grouphead seal is tired and I have to turn the PF well past centre to stop it leaking


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I've just been finding out about my Baby and to get the showerscreen off i found it easier to take off the base totally ( 4 screws underneath) which gives you access to the grouphead visually and manually. I might be telling you something you already know if so ----sorry.

New showerscreen, have you tried the Caffe Shop in Elland, it used to be Gaggia UK, when Gaggia pulled out the people who ran it took it over and do all sorts of Gaggia stuff, might be worth a call.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks for the information. I will look into removing the base, although when I contacted the place that last worked on it they didn't recommend moving the machine from the vertical unless I was prepared to let the machine dry out for a week - impossible









I managed to get the showerscreen and seal from Happy Donkey, but not had chance to tackle the job. The near-sheared screw keeps putting me off! My hunt for a new wand has drawn a blank.


----------

